# New 19 Stoner Super Cat



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

The new mold is ready to lay in the first 19 super cat. What should be the first color? Now have 3 sizes.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Since the boat originates in the Flour Bluff area, how about Maroon to honor the F.B. Hornets.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Lime green with a silver metalflake stripe... then you can call it salt n' lime!


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

what does the 22 draft and what kind of preformance does it have


----------



## flatswader (Oct 4, 2007)

*19' Stoner Cat*

Wow. 19' is a perfect size. Please post pics when available. Keep it original. Light grey, bone or white.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I really like this color its a 22 its a white one with a light blue floor with white spatter


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

*keep up with the joneses*

Every one else is going seafoam green. Why not, its a nice color.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

here is the mold went down today to check it out man its like glass


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

o.b. said:


> Every one else is going seafoam green. Why not, its a nice color.


we did it 3 yrs ago came out nice have 3 22s ready to go


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

that looks great!!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

fjperales said:


> what does the 22 draft and what kind of preformance does it have


X2


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

10-11 inches and runs 52 with a 150


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

how much water does it need to get up on plane


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have had 3 -23s over the last few yrs and sold them I ordered a new 19 this time so we will how it dose ! It will be gray with black trim.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

paragod said:


> I have had 3 -23s over the last few yrs and sold them I ordered a new 19 this time so we will how it dose ! It will be gray with black trim.


 Why did you go smaller ?


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*22.5 Super Cat*

I have a 22.5 Super Cat with a 150 Yamaha and a 4 blade 17 pitch prop. This boat floats in about 5" of water and will launch in about 10". Good boat for the money.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

redfish bayrat said:


> Since the boat originates in the Flour Bluff area, how about Maroon to honor the F.B. Hornets.


You mean Calallen Wildcat maroon?


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

redfish bayrat said:


> Since the boat originates in the Flour Bluff area, how about Maroon to honor the F.B. Hornets.


 Great idea.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Sounds nice! I went searching for the website and found this, "Stoner Cat." 








Maybe use it for a wrap?


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

I always wanted a stoner just cause the name..... hehehe


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Skiff said:


> Sounds nice! I went searching for the website and found this, "Stoner Cat."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!!! Just decided to see how the 19 runs !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Here it is raised console or on the floor ?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

raised console


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

MANNN... Thats one nice rig. If you dont mind me asking, what is a ball park price on one without the motor.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Wow!*

That raiser must be 24"? Also, if I were the passenger I don't think I would want to be up there. No offense, but I like the cooler and passenger on the primary deck and think it's safer, and should help with the center of gravity. You get some heavy folks up there, and it could pose a problem. My $.02


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

fishnstringer said:


> That raiser must be 24"? Also, if I were the passenger I don't think I would want to be up there. No offense, but I like the cooler and passenger on the primary deck and think it's safer, and should help with the center of gravity. You get some heavy folks up there, and it could pose a problem. My $.02


X2.....Most customers don't like to be up high and feel " unsafe ".This rig would be a awesome , what I call " a buddy boat " ie: non-guide boat.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

redattack said:


> MANNN... Thats one nice rig. If you dont mind me asking, what is a ball park price on one without the motor.


x2


----------



## Hynesbayboy34 (Jan 11, 2010)

my buddy robert bought a 19' stoner cat last year and i thought he was telling me it was one of the first are yall changing the hull design


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

GUTBUSTER said:


> my buddy robert bought a 19' stoner cat last year and i thought he was telling me it was one of the first are yall changing the hull design


No he has not changed them any I wanted this way, As far as cost u would have to call Robert I know he went up some but dont know how much. I did some horse trading :dance: If I recall (I loose count) I think their are only 3-4 19's out.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> X2.....Most customers don't like to be up high and feel " unsafe ".This rig would be a awesome , what I call " a buddy boat " ie: non-guide boat.


 Im not a guide, I dont even get to fish much ! :goldfish:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cajun76 said:


> I have a 22.5 Super Cat with a 150 Yamaha and a 4 blade 17 pitch prop. This boat floats in about 5" of water and will launch in about 10". Good boat for the money.


a lot of people here would be interested to have some of what you are smoking... 5" draft, a 22.5' boat, cat?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> a lot of people here would be interested to have some of what you are smoking... 5" draft, a 22.5' boat, cat?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> a lot of people here would be interested to have some of what you are smoking... 5" draft, a 22.5' boat, cat?


stoners run higher


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> stoners run higher


LOL!


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Take a Stoner for a test ride and you will be a believer!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

are you still saying your boat floats.. that means at rest drifting, moving, not stuck.. in 5" of water.. with a motor on it?


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

You don't need a motor on a Stoner, it's powered by magic dust!


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> are you still saying your boat floats.. that means at rest drifting, moving, not stuck.. in 5" of water.. with a motor on it?


LMAO...of course it's possible. This is 2cool land, where 24' pad boats with setback jack plates and 300 4 strokes draft 10".


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

We went over the gelcoat in the boat with a little more black it just dint have enough  changed put the hatches to gray to match the boat better instead of the white ones


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Almost finished few more little things and we will give it a run!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be a beast! Nice


----------



## Team Phat00 (Jun 8, 2011)

paragod how fast will ur stoner run?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I dont know yet the 23 with a 150 runs about 48mph I have not finished the leaning post I hate to try it without I might blow out ! LOL I know I will have to change props since this was off a bass boat. I hope to get it wet Fri night. I finished the wiring and livewell plumb lastnight. I ran the 23 with a 19 pitch so I think I will start with a 21 on here I will try the 23 thats on it if it gets up with it the top end will be awesome !


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

i seen one of these hanging in a lift over by billings bait camp. good looking boat.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok no laughing at the leaning post !!! I have not got it done yet and I had to get it wet before the lake dried up ! It ran 48-51 mph with a 23 pitch at 5 k thats all i could get out of this prop I ordered a new one tonight put a 72 lb GW motor on the front and raymarine A 65 with a gold card on the dash think I will add a couple of those led lights under the deck so we can get out after some of those Stripers I plumbed in a livewell in the port rear.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Its done !!!!!!!


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

WOW it looks great


----------

